# Introducing Betty Scruffles



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

love of my life <3
She's a 6 year old cocker spaniel.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What a sweetheart! So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## crys2982 (Oct 4, 2010)

my fave halloween pic of her. I'd like to find a different costume for this year.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! So cute! I love the pic. of her in her Halloween costume! Thanks for sharing...:biggrin:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Look how good she is in her costume.

I love that her name is "Betty Scruffles".


----------

